# ماذا تعرف عن الكهرباء الساكنة في الطائرة......؟؟؟؟



## محمد زرقة (10 مايو 2007)

*ماذا تعرف عن الكهرباء الساكنة في الطائرة......؟؟؟؟* جميع أنواع الوقود المستخدم في الطائرات قد يشتعل عندما يكون هناك المقدار الكافي من الأكسجين ومصدر للإشتعال

كما أن الخليط اللازم لعملية الإحتراق من وقود وهواء يكون موجود بصورة طبيعية خللال عملية نقل الوقود من وإلى الطائرة.

لذلك من الواجب إبعاد أي مصدر إشتعال خلال عملية نقل الوقود

ومن هذه المصادر :

السجائر و القدحات أو أي مصدر للهب المشتعل 

حتى الشرارة التي تنطلق من عاودمبعض الشاحنات 

وأهم وأخطر مصدر هو الشرارة الناتجة عن الكهرباء الساكنة!!!


ماهي الكهرباء الساكنة؟؟؟؟؟

الكهرباء الساكنة لها عدة درجات من القوة وهي تنتج عن مرور جسم بآخر أو الإحتكاك به 

والأمثلة على ذلك كثيرة منها.....


إحتكاك بدن الطائرة خلال الطيارن بالهواء 

أو أيضاً الإحتكاك المتكرر للوقود مع الفلاتر أو الأنابيب

وأيضاً من الممكن حدوث الشرارة الساكنة من خلال عملية نقل الوقود إلى الطائرة
ولتقليل مخاطر الإشتعال يجب إبعاد هذه الشحنة الساكنة من قبل أن تبدأ في تكوين شرارة الإشتعال ولعمل ذلك :

يجب ربط وتوصيل جميع أجزاء نظام الوقود (Fuel System ) في الطائرة بتوصيل أرضي لتعطي الوقت اللازم لنقل الشحنة إلى خارج خزانات الوقود ثم إلى بدن الطائرة ثم الى الهواء الخارجي عن طريق أعمدة توصيل تكون مثبتة في اخر الجناح والذيل (Static sticks)
قبل تكون الشرارة

وهذه الصورة توضح إنفجار خزان الوقود في أحد الأجنحة بسبب تكون الشرارة










قبل القيام بعملية نقل الوقود من الشاحنة إلى الطائرة يجب مراعاة الآتي :

1- توصيل سلك أرضي (Ground wire) بين شاحنة الوقود والأرض.

2- توصيل سلك ما بين شاحنة الوقود والطائرة

3- قاعدة عامة يتم التوصيل الأرضي أولاً في مصدرالوقود أي في عملية تعبأة الوقود في الطائرة يكون المصدر هو الشاحنة وفي عملية إفراغ الوقود من الطائرة يكون المصدر هو الطائرة.

[URL="http://www.centralcoastjetcenter.com/gallery/albums/Aircraft-Serviced/fueling_2_planes_cropped.jpg"]

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 600x394 والحجم 33 كيلوبايت .

[/URL]


تحياتي للجميع


----------



## ستارعبدالجبار (14 مايو 2007)

شكرا على هذا التوضيح


----------

